# Pink pills for pale people bottle.



## busz (Jan 4, 2005)

Any one no about this bottle ??

 its got  pink people  for pale people,

 in glass for export   Dr. Williams.

 Thanks for your help.

 Buzz.


----------



## IRISH (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi Busz,
 I can't really help you with it but I think they are English,  they where one of a huge range of quack medicines avalible in the late 19th/early20th century [] .
 Value is not much but they are a nice little bit of history.


----------

